# Canon issues a service notice for the Canon XF605, Canon Cinema EOS C70 & Canon EOS R5C



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2022)

> Google Translated notice from Canon Japan
> To customers using the continuous recording function for professional video cameras and digital cinema cameras
> Thank you for using Canon products.
> We have found that the following phenomenon rarely occurs in the professional video camera “XF605” under specific usage conditions. We have also confirmed the possibility of this phenomenon occurring in the EOS C70 and EOS R5C digital cinema cameras equipped with the same functions. There have been no reports of this phenomenon occurring with the
> ...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 23, 2022)

Interesting.
I am not sure what they all have in common.
XF-605 and R5 have the same autofocus system.


----------



## Scenes (Sep 24, 2022)

They all run Canon’s cinema OS. That’s the common connection. What I’m taking away from this though is an R5C firmware update is coming


----------



## entoman (Sep 24, 2022)

Hmmm - I wish they'd get around to fixing the "rare phenomenon whereby the R5 becomes inoperable due to random freezes"......

.... and as a little bonus, it would be nice if they fixed the "rare phenomenon whereby the IBIS unit reaches the limit of travel and then makes multiple attempts to reset itself, but needs to be rebooted to stop it"....


----------

